# Growing Back Horse's Tail



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Are you sure his owner didn't give someone permission to cut it?


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

The owner was the one who told me about it. They said they almost cried when they saw it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Whoever did that sucks!

Coconut oil helps tails and manes grow very fast. Just massage some liquid stuff into the roots of his tail once or twice a day.


----------



## ChestnutPony4Life (Dec 30, 2017)

M-T-G has done wonders for my pony, not only did it completely get rid of his scratches in 48 hours, it also grew all the hair on his fetlock within a week!! I would try some of that, as well as coconut oil  I'm so sorry about his tail!!!! Some people are just so messed up (((((


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I would not be surprised if the tail was stolen and sold to someone who makes horse hair jewelry.

One of my horses had a tail that drug the ground by a good six inches. I was sick last October when the chiro told me to cut it as she thought he stepped on it and jerked himself out of place when he was getting up. 

I cut his tail to just above his fetlock joint. That was last October and it is already hitting the ground by an inch. I didn't put anything on it, he just grows a nice tail, lol

Hopefully the same holds true for your lease horse and he will at least have fly swatting material back in time for fly season


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

If it doesn't grow back fast enough for fly season, you can always try to braid in some bale twine long enough for him to swat flies with. Sorry about his beautiful tail, some people are just total jerks and selfish.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I already use coconut oil on his mane and tail to condition and de-tangle it, so that's awesome that it'll help with the re-growing. 

I'm glad they didn't get his mane, too. He had a beautiful long mane. 




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

ChestnutPony4Life said:


> M-T-G has done wonders for my pony, not only did it completely get rid of his scratches in 48 hours, it also grew all the hair on his fetlock within a week!! QUOTE]
> My horse was EXTREMLY sensitive to MTG, welted up moments after applying a 1x1" test spot. This is a fairly common thing, OP please try the test spot before applying to a large area!
> 
> 
> I second the braiding in of baling twine to make a tail swisher for fly season. A well-balanced diet with supplemental biotin would be my course of action - growth comes from within the body, not from topical products. I'm sorry you're dealing with this.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I've used MTG on him before with no issues, so I'll try that too.

Can you explain how to braid in the twine? I've never done anything like that before. 

All the other horses are going to laugh at him! Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fold 3-4 strands of baling twine in half and hold the center fold where your braid will start.. Divide the dangling ends of twine amongst the 3 sections of tail, braid them in, and rubber band the braid when the hair ends like you normally would. The loose twine ends will hang below the end of the braid to give length to the tail for fly swatting. Cut the twine ends at or just above fetlock level, to make sure the horse can't step on it. Check regularly to make sure no twine or hair is being pulled uncomfortably tight, and make sure the twine never wraps around the tail bone.


Fly spray generously before riding, as getting swatted by a twine tail doesn't feel great, lol.


----------

